# Can you spot everything wrong with this Rig?



## Sony (Mar 25, 2013)

Encountered this on Facebook yesterday...all I can say is wow. 

No idea where this is or who rigged it...but they need to be dealt with...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/dodgytechnicians/permalink/10151832797989992/

This is apparently a rig that was set up only 2 days ago and was most likely up all this weekend. It is located in North America somewhere...

Sorry to those who don't have Facebook, I'll see if I can host the pics later, don't have time right now.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 25, 2013)

One of the comments said it was in Anaheim. Hmm....

I like the smiling truss, the ba-jank-ity "outriggers" that aren't designed as part of the system, probably home made and not rated for anything. The lack of baseplates gives me warm fuzzies. And I don't know how drunk or high you have to be to get those motors rigged that way, but "wrong" is too weak of a term. It all looks like DJ truss to me, anyway. Oh, the big yellow truckstraps (doubtless with open hooks!) for the cantilevered portion of it are supercalifragilisticexpealiGROSSious. 

I agree with the FB person who said "How did the venue allow this to go up?"


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 25, 2013)

Good lord. Make it stop.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can I list the stuff that is right? I have a feeling it would be a much shorter list.


----------



## Sony (Mar 25, 2013)

What Rigger? said:


> One of the comments said it was in Anaheim. Hmm....
> 
> I like the smiling truss, the ba-jank-ity "outriggers" that aren't designed as part of the system, probably home made and not rated for anything. The lack of baseplates gives me warm fuzzies. And I don't know how drunk or high you have to be to get those motors rigged that way, but "wrong" is too weak of a term. It all looks like DJ truss to me, anyway. Oh, the big yellow truckstraps (doubtless with open hooks!) for the cantilevered portion of it are supercalifragilisticexpealiGROSSious.
> 
> I agree with the FB person who said "How did the venue allow this to go up?"




gafftapegreenia said:


> Good lord. Make it stop.




techieman33 said:


> Can I list the stuff that is right? I have a feeling it would be a much shorter list.



All valid answers! This is basically a great example of what NOT to do....


----------



## Sony (Mar 25, 2013)

For those who don't have Facebook, I have re-hosted the photos, and here they are! If you are squeamish please avert your eyes!


----------



## len (Mar 25, 2013)

What Rigger? said:


> One of the comments said it was in Anaheim. Hmm....
> 
> I like the smiling truss, the ba-jank-ity "outriggers" that aren't designed as part of the system, probably home made and not rated for anything. The lack of baseplates gives me warm fuzzies. And I don't know how drunk or high you have to be to get those motors rigged that way, but "wrong" is too weak of a term. It all looks like DJ truss to me, anyway. Oh, the big yellow truckstraps (doubtless with open hooks!) for the cantilevered portion of it are supercalifragilisticexpealiGROSSious.
> 
> I agree with the FB person who said "How did the venue allow this to go up?"



There are motors which are designed to lift stuff like this, but I don't think those are them. My guess is they didn't have enough hardware of a lift to get up to the roof to hang motors correctly. 

As for those "outriggers" they looked kind of like stair railings to me. Certainly not designed to work as outriggers. 

The biggest problem is that stuff like this "works" (and by working I mean doesn't come crashing down) more often than it should, and the idiots who put it up keep getting more confident in their ability to do this until they end up killing somebody.


----------



## avkid (Mar 26, 2013)

If I walked in to something like this...


----------



## Scarrgo (Mar 30, 2013)

Do I see two bolts each holding the four truss spigets(spelling?) to the corner block? Why, why, why... 
This is just scares the heck out of me.
That guy should go play the lottery before his luck runs out, and I pray that no one gets hurt when it does...

Sean...


----------



## danhr (Mar 30, 2013)

Today I helped hang paper butterflies on fishing line over the altar in my church. It's the first time in a long time I've had no worries about the safety of my work. Oh, wait, paper cuts??


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 1, 2013)

I was in a rigging seminar taught by Bill Sapsis. He says he uses the Oh Sh!t rigging method. If you walk into a venue and say it, it needs to be fixed.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 1, 2013)

Wait, are the hoists powered by orange extension cord?


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 1, 2013)

I think that those are Walmart ropes of some sort...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 2, 2013)

“Words have no power to impress the mind without the exquisite horror of their reality.”
-- Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 2, 2013)

MarshallPope said:


> I think that those are Walmart ropes of some sort...



But.....for what reason?


And I DO see some orange cord in there.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 3, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> But.....for what reason?
> 
> 
> And I DO see some orange cord in there.


Not only orange cord, but a stringer made with orange cord and 1900 boxes.


----------



## ManowarKill (May 7, 2013)

Good Jaysus


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Aug 11, 2013)

{see earlier posts for proper context of next two lines...opps}
Proper hoists, improper use of headblocks.

I do agree though. These monkeys you see everyday. The creative, but not very good engineers. But you are correct. Everytime this type of thing goes in the air and they look at it and get that warm fuzzy "look what we can do!" feeling, they will become more and more confident in that what they do. Until the day they go.."uh-oh...now what..".

If you can look at something and question it because of what we are, it is worth thinking about and bringing to someone else attention. Personally though, I let the girlfriend bring it to someones attention. With her not in the field, it seems to make the question more enlightning to person you are bringing it to. She can explain why she feels in danger with words like roller block, headblock, hoists... 

People seem to actually open their eyes if they don't think your trying to steer them towards you doing the work.

That being said, secrets don't save lives. And if you are not sure of what you are doing, ask someone who does. It is never worth it.


----------

